# cambelt change , price?



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

hi all , just wondering what price you would expect to pay for a cam belt change audi / independant ...if brave enough to let an independant do it!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

tt daz said:


> hi all , just wondering what price you would expect to pay for a cam belt change audi / independant ...if brave enough to let an independant do it!


 Awesome n/r Manchester are doing them for £346. Can anyone recommend a good independant near Daz? Nothing to fear btw.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I Would suggest water pump and cam belt kit if you want to do the cam belt, i paid £340 all inc for mine recently also inc the v ribbed belt, that was from a indy because audi will want a load more :x :x

exspect to pay from £295 upwards , but well worth it


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

rito , thanks eerrrmmm thought it would be less than that !


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

dont think its a easy job for a novice, and if it snaps your looking at a new engine [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
so for that money you can sleep easy


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Nowhere near you i'm afraid but for belt and pump i paid £317 @ an Indy garage in Melksham


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

millage on my tt is 63thou , tell me about it my van dropped the belt the other day ...still waiting to see what damage its done , the strange thing is there was no bang or metal to metal noise ...hhmmm fingers crossed


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i paid £200 for cambelt kit, water pump and 2 anti roll bar links fitted  Helps when you work for euro's and my mate has his own garage :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

don't audi have these on offer at the moment, or stafford audi seem to advertise them cheap too. I wouldn't have trouble using an indi either, in fact they are probably better at it than main dealers.


----------



## Getinmyson (Sep 6, 2009)

Nowt...if you have a V6 :wink:      :mrgreen:


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

in my opinion indys are better than rip off main dealers. but they do want £75 to change my haldex oil and filter [smiley=bigcry.gif] thought that was a bit much


----------



## Elfy (Apr 29, 2012)

Apologies for bringing up an old thread but i used the search button 

Thinking of gettin a MK1 TT, currently have a Clio 182 Sport and just outweighing the cost between the two

Clio 182 Cambelt fitted is £450 as they must have correct locking tools. Do the TT's require special locking tools for a cambelt change, i notice reading a few threads that people get them changed at independent garages and not Audi!

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Getinmyson said:


> Nowt...if you have a V6 :wink:      :mrgreen:


or £2000 at 52,000miles if timing chain stretches


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Elfy said:


> Apologies for bringing up an old thread but i used the search button
> 
> Thinking of gettin a MK1 TT, currently have a Clio 182 Sport and just outweighing the cost between the two
> 
> ...


TBH all cars require special timing tools. As you can imaging there are many makes and models of cars with different engines with different methods of locking the crank and camshafts so there no such thing as a universal locking tool.

Using the excuse 'we have to have the correct tools' is not really a valid excuse for charging more to change a cambelt as every engine requires a different locking tool anyway.

You can of course mark the engine up well and change a belt without using any locking tools, i've seen it done lots of times however i wouldn't expect a garage to do it that way

Also you can get a quote for a timing belt job which will include tensioner and more than likely any idler pulleys, but its good practice to change the water pump while your in there and on the TT some will reccommend you change the hydraulic damper.

So make sure you know what your getting if your ringing round asking for quotes.


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

When members talk about an indie they are talking about an Audi specalist not some back street cowboy, I would rather trust a good Audi specalist indie, only my opinion
Ron


----------

